# Titan 440



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We picked up a Titan 440 today. We needed a smaller sprayer and our home depo chepo finally died. We didn't need the Multi Finish. I actually sold one a couple years ago on either here or Ebay and have been kicking myself in the ass ever since. I should have kept it.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Couldn't swing a Graco eh? :whistling2:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Titan 440I was the first airless I ever bought. That was 9 or 10 years ago. Its had a lot of use. Had to replace a piston a cpl years ago. Still use it today for oil. Great little work horse.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love my little 440, super easy to transport which is a big bonus.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I bought a 440 last year. Its never let my down yet. Been very happy with the results.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I chose a Graco 390 nova over the Titan 440. I'm real happy with its performance, but it's quite the heavy little bugger for its size.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Couldn't swing a Graco eh? :whistling2:


For what we paid i wont complain at all. Plus out of 3 stores none had Graco. I could have spent have the day looking for one but needed it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Plus the boss let me pick :whistling2: She said not a penny over $300 :thumbup::no: I maybe in trouble again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> I chose a Graco 390 nova over the Titan 440. I'm real happy with its performance, but it's quite the heavy little bugger for its size.


I have a 395 Nova and they too are quite the heavy little buggers.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I love my 440. My biggest complaint about it though is how awkward it is maneuver around on the job. I bought this handy hand truck for it and problem solved. It fits on there like it was made for it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase, I'm sure you'll love it and get a lot of use out of it.

After all the issues with titan small and big....I'm a Graco guy now.

I have a titan 440i, works great even after we really didn't maintain it all that well, since I wasn't a fan.

Biggest thing to watch out for (other than not having wheels), is the oil location knob. Made of plastic and can trip/break easy.

The other thing is the filter location. It's on the bottom side of the machine (design error/feature to make it compact). In a nutshell when you go to clean it, it'll gush water or whatever out as its on the bottom (mounted sideways). Liquid rolls down hill.

Other than that it's a champ machine as far as working. Just a few little design flaws, but that doesn't affect work quality.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I love my 440. My biggest complaint about it though is how awkward it is maneuver around on the job. I bought this handy hand truck for it and problem solved. It fits on there like it was made for it.


I have this one.












woodcoyote said:


> Congrats on the purchase, I'm sure you'll love it and get a lot of use out of it.
> 
> After all the issues with titan small and big....I'm a Graco guy now.
> 
> ...


This morning i do wish we waited to look at Graco's. I like both brands, have had lots of luck. My Titan issues are NO one ever answers that dang phone. Graco has yet to miss my call, they always answer.


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you pick up the cart. I just snagged a Graco 495 before the promotion ends. Broke her in today, or rather she broke me in..  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I got mine at Sam's Club. I think the hand truck would be handier than the wagon... But I won't judge since I've never tried it 😉 The wheels on the hand truck fold in so you can lay it flat for transporting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

WestEndPainting said:


> Where did you pick up the cart. I just snagged a Graco 495 before the promotion ends. Broke her in today, or rather she broke me in..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Home Depot about $100 bucks. Says it will hold 1,000 lbs. I have loaded close to 800 lbs and the cart took it like a champ.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

After running this machine for 3 days I do like it. It's very noisy compared to our other sprayers. I can't hear the other sprayers pulling paint, very quiet.

Overall great purchase. I'm thinking we will end up grabbing 1 more, maybe end of year or next year.

I'm looking for a small enclosed trailer like a 5x8. I'm going to insulate the heck out of it and store the sprayers, power washers and festool stuff in it this winter. There will be a small heater inside for the real cold nights.


----------



## DJohnston (Sep 3, 2016)

cdpainting said:


> After running this machine for 3 days I do like it. It's very noisy compared to our other sprayers. I can't hear the other sprayers pulling paint, very quiet.
> 
> Overall great purchase. I'm thinking we will end up grabbing 1 more, maybe end of year or next year.
> 
> I'm looking for a small enclosed trailer like a 5x8. I'm going to insulate the heck out of it and store the sprayers, power washers and festool stuff in it this winter. There will be a small heater inside for the real cold nights.


Great Buy
Like the Titan 440s own 3.
Although I am of the opinion Graco is built better for the long haul.
If your planning to get one next year get a Titan 440 hi boy forget dragging them all around the job.
They cost a few bill more but will pay off big time.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

DJohnston said:


> Great Buy
> Like the Titan 440s own 3.
> Although I am of the opinion Graco is built better for the long haul.
> If your planning to get one next year get a Titan 440 hi boy forget dragging them all around the job.
> They cost a few bill more but will pay off big time.


Here's my thinking in the Graco/titan debate. Graco makes pumps, it's how they made there fortune, so I think they would have the better pumps. But at the end of the day they do the exact same thing. They spray paint, get whatever works best for you.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DJohnston said:


> Great Buy
> Like the Titan 440s own 3.
> Although I am of the opinion Graco is built better for the long haul.
> If your planning to get one next year get a Titan 440 hi boy forget dragging them all around the job.
> They cost a few bill more but will pay off big time.


I hope we don't need any more sprayers. We already have the following.

Titan Advantage 700

Titan Capspray Aircoat

Titan 440

Graco 395 FP

Graco X7 (2 of these)

Graco X5 (3 of these)

Wagner HVLP Conversion Gun (4 of these)

Binks cup gun (2 of these, not sure model.)

We also very rarely use airbrushes (6 of them, all different brands)


So for now I hope we have enough sprayers. The X7 & X5 don't get used much at all unless it's a small job.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

AngieM said:


> I love my 440. My biggest complaint about it though is how awkward it is maneuver around on the job. I bought this handy hand truck for it and problem solved. It fits on there like it was made for it.


I also have a 440i and its been great - and I completely identify with this awkwardness, and will be getting one of those carts. Thanks! I also have one of those mesh carts that I use around the house. It is great. But I do like the fold flat idea. I'm in a Ford Ranger - plenty of space .... sort of, if you pay attention.

I also still need to pick up a decent / correctly sized job box to just store the sprayer and all accessories in. Right now, it's all in .... nothing...


----------

